# CEL & Fault Code 2BB300



## BMW4FUN! (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi fellow members,
My wife's 2016 X3 28d, is showing a yellow CEL. I scanned the vehicle with an Autel scan tool and it showed a falult code 2BB300. It indicated Diesel Particulate Sensor Measuring Electrode: Faulty.
It gave possible solutions as follows:
1. Check line and plug connections.
2. Check if diesel particulate sensor is correctly installed.
3. If the previous checks are OK, replace particulate sensor.

My wife's vehicle has approx. 87,000 Km or approx. 54,000 miles.

My question is, is this issue covered under warranty? I believe this would be emissions related and would be covered, based on the age and milage of the vehicle. I have made an appointment with the dealership to have them check it out.

Any input from the forum would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## BMW4FUN! (Nov 12, 2019)

To follow up on this issue and bring it to a close, I wanted to provide an update.

I did bring the vehicle to the dealership, they diagnosed the CEL and fault code. It was the same code 2BB300, Diesel Particulate Sensor Measuring Electrode: Faulty. The dealership ordered a new electrode, installed it, cleared the code, test drove it and they tell me NO CEL came on for them. This was all done under warranty with $0 charged to me. 
I hope this may help anyone who may come across the same issue (I hope you don't though).

Best regards to you all.


----------

